# Anyone testing tues 7th



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Is anyone else joining Minxy and I on tuesday to test, i cannot wait now and cannot think about anything else but this result.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hang in there hun...only 3 more sleeps and we'll know 

Good luck 

       

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Dear Angel Wings and Natasha

I'm not testing until next weekend, but I wanted to wish you both all the luck in the world sending you heaps of    

Liz
x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls,
Wishing you both Angel wings and Natasha a BFP . Sending you  
Future Mummy


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Really hope you get your precious bfp's       luv jo xxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

ME   Your my *Tester Sisters*
I'm testing on Tuesday or at least I should be if the dreaded witch doesn't show her face . I've had brown spotting since Tuesday night but AF not arrived in full flow.....yet. I'm hanging on in there but this happended to me last time and I never got to test so I'm not feeling too positive at the moment.

Good luck & sending you all   
Widgey
xxxxxx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Widgey,

It's not over yet and spotting doesn't mean anything, thats the problem with A/F symptoms being similar to pregnancy ones, you can't read anything into it.
Last time when i had IVF, A/F came two days before I was due to test but i had  adifferent set of symptoms then maybe it was because I was on cyclogest then and this time it is gestone.

  

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Just wanted to wish you all the bestof luck, fingers crossed for you al. xxx

I'm testing tomorrow and am bricking  it now! Can't wait to know though, you get to the stage you just want to know, don't you? Have stayed away from the pee sticks as got so depressed by my last 2 bfn's when I did the pee sticks and got a negative I don't think I can bear to see another 'not pregnant' ! If we get a +++ I will of course do several pee sticks and frame them... 

All I have to say on the matter is Grrrrrrrrrrr! 

Best of luck, ladies.
Giggly
xx

PS Minxy, will reply to your IM later


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

HUGE luck to everyone testing tomorrow and Tuesday   

Fingers crossed for many BFPS 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Angel Wings - Thank you for your positive message and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and your testing tomorrow   

Giggly - Good luck for today, hope you get your dream.

Lizzy - You were there for me when I was a July Sunflower which sadly ended up with a negative.  Just wanted to say big thank you for your good luck message.

As for me I've still got my brown spotting but theres hardly any there now.  Have been having some strong pains in my tummy not sure if thats a good sign or not, I can't really describe them as AF pains.

I just wish Tuesday was here now.  

Good luck to you all    



Love
Widgey
xxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Good luck cycle buddies*​
   

       

       

       ​
Bubbles to you all.... 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just wanted to wish all u ladies lots of luck for testing   

Kate xx​


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Just about to start my 2nd IUI cycle.. but wanted to wish those testing tomorrow good luck and bring on those BFP's!!!!!


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

GOOD LUCK TO YOU TUESDAY TESTERS!!    

and lots of luck to everyone else too, no matter when you are testing               

Love and hugs and plenty of        and    

Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Morning,

I've just got a                                 

Came up positive straight away, feel like I'm dreaming.

Pray it stays positive for me girls.

Love
Widgey
xxxx


----------



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

Widgey.. we haven't spoken before.. but I just wanted to say

   THAT IS BRILLIANT!!!!       

Still take it easy though!!

Take care

Nicki
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

[size=20pt]CONGRATULATIONS WIDGEY![/size] Fantastic news  

Enjoy the next 8 months!
Love
Tracy
x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sending loads of   to Natasha, Angel Wings....

 to you Widgey - excellent news - 

gigglygirl - how did you get on?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Widgy     on your . 
                                          
As for me it was a  , just want to say thanks for all messages of support.

Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

well done widgey! and sending loads of       to natasha and angel wings luv jo xxx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

so sorry angel wings!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Widgey...

...I know I've already replied to your PM but just thought I'd say another...

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS !!​
       

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Angel...

....hun, I'm so so sorry    

Thinking of you & DH...take care of yourselves...

Big hugs 

Natasha xx


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Did you test natasha ive got everything crossed that you get your bfp!         luv jo xxx


----------



## teenasparkle (Jun 5, 2006)

Widgey.......

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!       

Well done and good luck for the next 9 months!!

Tina xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Angle Wings
So sorry


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Widgey congratulations on your .  Hope that you have a happy and helthy pregnancy

L xx


----------



## darl (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Widgy we've not spoken before- I wanted to tell you how happy I am for you. Congratulations. (I'm happy but very jeleous!) Angel Wings, heart felt sorrow, I had a BFN last Thursday- still reeling from shock.  Curl up on the sofa, spoil yourself and give DH a cuddle. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Angel - So very very sorry to hear your sad news  

Love 
Widgey
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Big Thank you to Nicki, Tracy, Tamsin, Jo, Tina, and JJ1 and Darl for all your lovely messages and PM's.

 Natasha on your   result, just sorry your 2ww has turned into a 3ww   but you will still have the same positive result at the end of it   

You're all so very kind. 

Love 
Widgey
xxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congratulations widgey on your BFP

Kate xx


----------

